# Apartment Bathroom - Ventless



## momcat (Feb 29, 2016)

Has anyone approved the use of a "ventless" bathroom exhaust, such as charcoal filter ductless ceiling/wall fan?

Broan #682


----------



## cda (Feb 29, 2016)

Let me know mine just quit, and no duct, and do not want to run duct.

Let me know, just found out my non ducted one quit on me, and do not want to run duct work.

http://www.broan.com/common/productDigitalAssethandler.ashx?id=2a9282fb-3532-4b1d-a7b0-89d7c387a118

any exceptions or alternative means??


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 29, 2016)

I do not believe they are code compliant under the IMC or IRC

Table 403.3

Private dwellings, single and multiple

Garages, common for multiple units b

Garages, separate for each dwelling b

Kitchens b

Living areas c

Toilet rooms and bathrooms g

 Footnote g

g.    Mechanical exhaust is required and recirculation is prohibited except that recirculation shall be permitted where the resulting supply airstream consists of not more than 10 percent air recirculated from these spaces (see Section 403.2.1, Items 2 and 4).

IRC

M1507.2 Recirculation of air.

Exhaust air from bathrooms and toilet rooms shall not be recirculated within a residence or to another dwelling unit and shall be exhausted directly to the outdoors. Exhaust air from bathrooms and toilet rooms shall not discharge into an attic, crawl space or other areas inside the building.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 7, 2016)

Yes, I've allowed the ventless where they had a concrete roof but 9 out of 10 times they are required to be vented to the outdoors here.

pc1


----------

